# Aquascape And/or Other Vendors



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey guys, it's been a while since I've been on the scene. I was thinking about setting up a tank again and trying to find a Serra to raise from a Juvie. I know that Pedro's website isn't always up to date and neither is George's at Shark Aquarium. I'm curious if there are any other vendors here in the U.S. to find something other than red bellies? I'm in Iowa and am looking for a Rhom or Manuelli. Any suggestions?

Thanks

-Brandon


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

hey Brandon,
Mannies are very hard to find via vendors...your best bet would be to check the classified sections..


----------



## 42comb42 (Jul 21, 2003)

Shark aquarium is closing, George is retiring via his facebook page. Just got some Caribe from aquascape, very happy with them.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

That bums me out about George. I always wanted to go on one of his collecting trips.

He will be missed, such a shame to now only have 1 reliable vendor left


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

totally agree..Pedro's insane and ridiculous high prices for mere "fish" are now probably going to get much worse and higher because of the lack of competition...and people wonder why this hobby is dying...


----------

